# 2nd National Vintage Bicycle Ride 2020? (Nashville, TN)



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Rob @rollfaster brought up the subject of doing another Nashville ride. Suggested dates were the last two Saturdays in May (23 or 30). The 23rd is Memorial Day weekend so I don't know how that affects plans. In 2017 we had about 40 riders from across the U.S. to include New York, Colorado, Arizona, Mississippi, Missouri, Illinois, Georgia, North Carolina, and Alabama. Ironically no Tennessee riders! A leisurely flat route along the river in to downtown about 10 miles or so roundtrip if memory serves. Here is the video Jarod shot--awesome!  





It would be good to see who has interest and thoughts on dates. Here is the link to the 2017 event starting at page 15 which has the ride pics/video.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/combined-coaster-open-invitation-nashville-ride.102826/page-15   Last time we met at Shelby park and @Classic Cool Rides (Dave) largely hosted this event which can be financially and logistically taxing for one person. Parking downtown can be challenging so either a no host social at the park i.e. bring your own vittles (Southern for eats) or at something maybe on the periphery of the city would be my suggestion. If we are going to do this we need to start nailing down the date pretty quickly. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2019)

Hopefully Sean @stezell is going is this time, he’s from Clarksville.


----------



## stezell (Dec 31, 2019)

Me too Rob, lol!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2019)

@Jarod24 did a great job with the video!!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 31, 2019)

We have been talking about doing this again since the first time! Im down to do Nashville again! I don’t think memorial weekend is a good idea. I am thinking the 30th sounds better! Just a thought, do we want to meet somewhere else? Not sure where else we could do it. Any thoughts? If not, Nashville was a great time!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm inclined to stick with Nashville since it is somewhat centrally located and we have already ridden the route. I'm open to suggestions if someone has a better idea. Right now the 30th is open for me. The only big things I'm seeing that weekend for Nashvile is Comicon at the Fairgrounds and Good Guys Nationals at the stadium neither of which should affect our ride but could affect hotel availability if we don't plan early. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 1, 2020)

Last time we (6 of us) shared an air bnb right downtown. It really worked out great!


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 1, 2020)

I know its in the early planning stages, but I like the 23rd better.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Looks like this stalled a bit. I don't know about the rest of you but I already have plans through the first week of May and May and June are filling up pretty quick for me. We need to make a decision soon so we can reserve lodging. The two dates floated were 23 and 30 May. @DonChristie @jimbo53 @JOEL @stezell @Sprockets @Classic Cool Rides @rollfaster @Jarod24 and everyone else who would like to participate please indicate what date or dates would work for you. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2020)

I will not be able to make this one unfortunately, but I hope you guys can iron out a date. This needs to happen!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 7, 2020)

Lets put it to a vote!
May 30 is my thought.
Lets hear you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2020)

I vote 30. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 7, 2020)

I vote the 30th because it helps avoid "Holiday Weekend" traffic (on the 23rd) AND I could also partake in some of the Good Guys Event which is another one of my favorite things. I also wanted to look into a possibility that a State Park in the area might have a Lodge and Cottages for us all to stay for lodging. I can visualize a cookout and some cold beverages with our bunch that would add to the fun and festivities.
My wife and I had such a gathering up in Kentucky last year at Barren River State Park (about 1 hour north of Nashville) which we made into a family reunion ... everybody had a place of their own in the Lodge OR Cottages (Cabins) and having everybody nearby and still some "space" of their own worked out great. I'd like to dig into that possibility when I have a few extra minutes....  Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## stezell (Jan 7, 2020)

The 30th sounds good to me. Sorry about you not being able to make it Rob.
Sean


----------



## Nicks_classic_bikes (Jan 7, 2020)

Im from St. Louis and a gateway coaster. I would prefer the 30th, but either date work for me.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2020)

Awesome @Nicks_classic_bikes, glad your going!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 15, 2020)

Does anybody else who wants to ride Nashville care to weigh in about the date?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 15, 2020)

Yea this has been a little quiet. I thought there might be more interest. This is a six hour one-way ride for us so I would like to have a warm and fuzzy that there will more than three of us before I gas the 'ol truck and head north! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2020)

Pretty quite on FB as well, was hoping some of the guys and gals that were there last time might want to be there again. I’ll bump the post. Only a few that I know of coming from our group.


----------



## Pookie42 (Jan 15, 2020)

The wife and I are thinking of going and I might bring some more Chicago peeps always looking to ride somewhere new


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 29, 2020)

Just bumpin’. This needs to happen again.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 30, 2020)

Sadly, I do not think this will happen. Very little interest overall. I think there was about 6 ppl total.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 30, 2020)

Pretty sad to think this might have been a one off event.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Jan 30, 2020)

I can’t make it, but if you go stop at Tootsies & say hello to my daughter! She’s the pretty bartender!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 30, 2020)

Mark Johnston said:


> I can’t make it, but if you go stop at Tootsies & say hello to my daughter! She’s the pretty bartender!



Pics or it did not happen! Lol. Im pretty sure we did go there 2 yrs ago! I remember the name cause we had a dog with the same name. I dunno @rollfaster ??, 6 is a small ride for 8.5 hrs drive time!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 30, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> Pics or it did not happen! Lol. Im pretty sure we did go there 2 yrs ago! I remember the name cause we had a dog with the same name. I dunno @rollfaster ??, 6 is a small ride for 8.5 hrs drive time!



I totally agree. Maybe next year?


----------

